# Let's hear it.......



## hunting777

The good, the bad, the ugly!


----------



## Critter

Fire Down Below


----------



## Dunkem

True Grit. (Things a little slow in Elwood?)


----------



## LostLouisianian

Gone With the Wind


----------



## Dunkem

Run silent run deep.


----------



## Loke

Strange Brew


----------



## hunting777

Loke said:


> Strange Brew


 One of my favorite movies!!!!


----------



## Rspeters

Despicable Me


----------



## Ifish

8 Seconds :grin:


----------



## bowgy

Blow Out 
or

American Graffiti


----------



## hunting777

Just had a "Cloudy with a chance of Meatballs" :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## johnnycake

The Half Blood Prince


----------



## bekins24

Rogue one


----------



## PBH

Meatballs

It's a Wonderful Life

Royal Tenenbaum

Munson'd. (not a title, but still fits)


----------



## bowgy

The Sound of Music


----------



## Rspeters

Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Rspeters

Collateral Damage


----------



## bowgy

The Smell of Success :shock:


----------



## Rspeters

The Great Escape


----------



## johnnycake

The Desolation of Smaug

The Hunt for the Red October

Beauty and the Beast

The Blindside


----------



## Catherder

Up in smoke.


----------



## Cazador

Despicable Me


----------



## twinkielk15

Extremely Loud And Incredibly Close


----------



## Dunkem

Towering Inferno (Don't try this at home)


Backdraft


----------



## LostLouisianian

VOLCANO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LostLouisianian

Some Like It Hot


----------



## LostLouisianian

Lost in Translation


----------



## LostLouisianian

As good as it gets


----------



## LostLouisianian

Every whichway but loose


----------



## Dunkem

Stuck in the middle with you. (Opps thats a song)


----------



## LostLouisianian

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang *OOO*


----------



## LostLouisianian

Clear and present danger :-|O|-:


----------



## Steve G

Children of the corn
Failure to launch


----------



## SidVicious

The fast and the furious


----------



## bowgy

Kill Bill

Old Yeller


----------



## Dunkem

Steve G said:


> Children of the corn
> Failure to launch


Failure to launch[/Quote Steve G] :rotfl:


----------



## bowgy

The Dark Side Of The Moon;-)


----------



## hunting777

These are great!!!! Thanks for all the good laughs today!


----------



## willfish4food

How has nobody used Armageddon yet?


----------



## Loke

Another '80s favorite, "Better Off Dead"


----------



## DallanC

The Sound of Music

... or

Backdraft


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem

Blazing Saddles


Dallan you stole top o the fart page-O,-


----------



## bowgy

Run Silent Run Deep


----------



## CPAjeff

The quick and the dead(ly).


----------



## Ifish

Days of Thunder!


----------



## LostLouisianian

Tremors


----------



## LostLouisianian

Lord of the flies


----------



## swbuckmaster

Terminator 
Baby juice express
Boa vs python 
Boiling point
Ab normal beauty 
Absolute Power
Operation Condor
Paint your Wagon 




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax*

"Louder Than Bombs" for me

And my wife's- "Scent of a Woman "


----------



## 3arabians

Legends of the fall.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax*

Deadpool


----------



## CPAjeff

What lies beneath.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

bekins24 said:


> Rogue one


Pretty much any Star Wars title

A new hope

Empire strikes back

Return of the Jedi

The force awakens

The phantom menace

The clone wars

The revenge of the sith

The Hobbit is another good one

The unexpected journey

The desolation of Smaug

The battle of the 5 armies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow

Mossback Guides and Outfitters. (I know, I know, but I swear that's what I was watching.)


----------



## Dunkem

Bax* said:


> "Louder Than Bombs" for me
> 
> And my wife's- "Scent of a Woman "


 Bax*, according to my wife ---women fluff--- men fart


----------



## LostLouisianian

Wind Talkers


----------



## LostLouisianian

Independence Day


----------



## LostLouisianian

Here comes the boom


----------



## LostLouisianian

The sweet smell of success


----------



## LostLouisianian

While you were sleeping


----------



## LostLouisianian

Mission Impossible


----------



## LostLouisianian

Escape under pressure


----------



## LostLouisianian

Apocalypse now


----------



## LostLouisianian

Natural born killers.........?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Desperado


----------



## hunting777

*The Big Lebowski*


----------



## Dunkem

High Plains Drifter.


----------



## LostLouisianian

One flew over the cuckoos nest


----------



## Groganite

the "Fifth Element"
Silent Rage
Double Impact
Vanishing Point
Kung Fury
Forced Vengence
Tropic Thunder
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
The Benchwarmers
Smokin' Aces
Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels
Tokyo Drift
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Spirited Away
Ghost in the shell
Dawn of the Dead
Army of Darkness
The Expendables
Encounters of the Fourth Kind

Yeah...I was pretty bored at work lol


----------

